# Puppy "red eye"... is this normal?



## magster33 (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi all,
I have a 4-month (almost 5 month) old pup... I've noticed, off and on, that the whites of her eyes are sometimes red - REALLY red. She also has constant "eye boogers" (don't know what else to call them!). She's been to the vet many times, for vaccines and such, and each time the vet checks her out (eyes, ears, etc.), and has never mentioned anything about her eyes, so I wasn't too worried about it.
But just today I came home from work and noticed, they seem to be more red than usual. However, she was just at the vet two days ago, and again, this didn't come up. Of course, now I'm kicking myself, that I forgot to mention the red eye, and boogers, when I was there!
Anyway, she's my first puppy, so sometimes I overreact and panic over nothing, not knowing what's serious and what isn't (the vet probably already thinks I'm far too paranoid, lol). Is this normal? Should I be worried? Should I take her in again?


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Is the eye discharge green and stringy? My puppy had that and we tried a steroid ointment which too care of it, but then it came back once we stopped the ointment. Finally they gave us a 2 week supply of Clavamox which cleared it up for good.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

In my situation with my golden, he would get the red eyes when he was excited. As he got older if stopped.


----------



## magster33 (Jun 27, 2014)

eddie1976E said:


> Is the eye discharge green and stringy? My puppy had that and we tried a steroid ointment which too care of it, but then it came back once we stopped the ointment. Finally they gave us a 2 week supply of Clavamox which cleared it up for good.


It's stringy, but mostly white/clear, sometimes a little green-ish. Did the vet tell you what it was/what causes it?


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

magster33 said:


> It's stringy, but mostly white/clear, sometimes a little green-ish. Did the vet tell you what it was/what causes it?


Conjunctivitis caused by allergies. But I don't think it was caused allergies since it responded to antibiotics and hasn't come back since.


----------



## magster33 (Jun 27, 2014)

llombardo said:


> In my situation with my golden, he would get the red eyes when he was excited. As he got older if stopped.


Interesting... I seem to notice it more when I've been away from her (especially when I come home from work)... and then on the weekends when I'm always with her - now that you mention it - I don't really see it [the red]. Which would make sense, if it happens when she's excited... she's out-of-control-excited when I get home from work  I should start logging it - daily eye checks... see if there is a pattern to it.... thanks!


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

I know my boy use to get red eyes when he was overwhelmed/stressed or even overly excited.


----------



## magster33 (Jun 27, 2014)

eddie1976E said:


> Conjunctivitis caused by allergies. But I don't think it was caused allergies since it responded to antibiotics and hasn't come back since.


Good point... seems more like some kind of infection. Did your pup have the red eyes also, or just the discharge (better word than boogers, by the way)...


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

magster33 said:


> Good point... seems more like some kind of infection. Did your pup have the red eyes also, or just the discharge (better word than boogers, by the way)...


Red eye started in one eye, then the other...so within a few days both were red, itchy and had discharge.


----------



## gsdsd (Jun 21, 2014)

Hey guys can I jump in ..2 days ago my 3 1/2 month old boy woke up with puffy bottom eye lids I can literally see the bottom of his eye it looks really red .I search to find out what it was some say allergies and sayd to give him benadryl 1mm per pound hes 38 pounds so I give him 2 every 8 hrs ..but its still there. benadryl has done nothing im worried now ..he still the same running around, barking and playing but that just bothers me ..
Can I get you all thoughts into this please  I would really appreciate it. Thanks in advance







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## gsdsd (Jun 21, 2014)

Forgot to mention I've had him for two months now and like about a month ago he had red eye I took him to the vet .supposedly it was allergies they gave me some pills to give with food but did nothing and ive always been struggling with the red eye issue ..and now this  I rather get info from real experts that have lived with gsd (thats all of you ) than the vet honestly !!


----------



## magster33 (Jun 27, 2014)

lauren43 said:


> I know my boy use to get red eyes when he was overwhelmed/stressed or even overly excited.


So I was just thinking that could be it, that it's an excitement thing... so I just examined both her eyes (which is difficult to do, she doesn't like that)... and I notice now (now that she's calmed down) that it's only her left eye, and it's only on the left side, of her left pupil, that's red. Her other eye looks fine. Now I'm starting to worry!
My husband said it's always looked like that, and the vet has seen it many times, so it's nothing... ahhhh maybe I should take her in again


----------

